# Modifiers AF/AG/AM and GF



## compadict1

We have mulitple specialties in our office, sometimes we get denied by insurances when 2 specialties see pts in hospital on the same day. Becuase of this one of our Physicians was told by another Physician that their coder attaches modifiers to everthing and gets paid. The codes she wants us to start using are in our specialty version of the CPT. Modifier AF Specialty physician/ AG Primary physician/ AM Physician, team member services and GF/ non-physician services(e.g. NP ect) She was told if we use these on hospital visit according to what the physician is we will stop having the duplicate billing issue. Yes we make sure that the diagnosis codes are different per specialty and dr#'s are different. Can we use these and get paid? i need definitive proof that i can show the physician. Our CPT only says other modifiers doesn't explain when and how they should be used.
Thanks Annette


----------

